# Dead Ducks



## Plavo (Jan 30, 2012)

Way to start out with a Pin Tail


----------



## WalleyeMike23 (Dec 9, 2009)

Congrats.. maybe we can get together this year. Lol

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Plavo (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey let try and hook up this year, l know we were suppose to last year, just ran out of time. Hows your season going? Win anything from the Lagrange raffle? I got zip.......
My son and I are heading to Michigan in a few weeks to shoot some Divers, went last year and had a blast.

PS it says your PM box is full.


----------



## BuckeyeZac (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

NICE! Pintail couldn't of come from Ohio eh?


----------



## Plavo (Jan 30, 2012)

Actually it was.... , Spencer, medina area


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Way to go. I've been hunting up in MI and have shot 6 pintails since last Friday. Most pintails I've seen in a year. Tues was my best personal bag ever. 3 mallards, 1 black, 2 pintails. 

Seen the most black ducks in one day as well on tues. I had a total of 3 come in and seen nice flock and a few two and threes. Those are cool ducks.


----------

